# marijuana-seeds.nl



## Carlo (Feb 27, 2011)

I recently for the first time purchased seeds from this company and am still waiting for it to arrive here in the United States. Is this a reputable company? Anyone ever had any experience in dealing with them?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Feb 27, 2011)

How long have you waited? Give it a couple weeks.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes, my experience was positive.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 28, 2011)

my first 3 orders came from them..I live in Seattle and it took roughly 3 weeks...they will be there..Happy growing


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 28, 2011)

my order came quick, iv grown out some white widow from them that i absolutely loved

oops sorry, its early in the morning,i got my ww from amsterdammarijuanaseeds, i got my orange bud from marijuanaseeds.nl, and they were slow to deliver, but they delivered


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 1, 2011)

the attitude seed bank is much faster and they offer guaranteed stealth shipping... If you don't receive they reship!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 1, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> the attitude seed bank is much faster and they offer guaranteed stealth shipping... If you don't receive they reship!



So does Herbies. At better prices.
Attitude got part of my order wrong. And on the free mug giveaway, the logo was a hair crooked.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 1, 2011)

Loved the hashplant I got from them in 2-3 weeks..west coast USA


----------



## winstonwolf (Mar 1, 2011)

My experience with their delivery was positive. I've gotten better stock elsewhere but their prices are pretty good.


----------



## Carlo (Mar 1, 2011)

winstonwolf said:
			
		

> My experience with their delivery was positive. I've gotten better stock elsewhere but their prices are pretty good.



Which seed bank or seed banks are known for their quality seeds? I was considering buying from Hemp Depot since they are located in Canada.

I've also heard very good things about The Attitude. 

Any suggestions?


----------

